# Lachs auf Wurm?



## spinfisher

Hei, wer hat den Lust, mit mir ein bißchen über das Lachsfischen im Fluß zu plaudern, im speziellen über das Fischen mit Wurm - obwohl ich ja eigentlich fast nur mit meiner Spinnausrüstung unterwegs bin. Heute habe ich mit einem Lachsfischer geredet, der einen Wurm als Köder benutzte, das habe ich zum ersten Mal gesehen. Ich habe schon so ein bißchen im www rumgeschaut,aber noch nicht die richtigen Seiten gefunden. Hier in Norge ist jetzt Lachszeit und ich will doch mal sehen, ob so einer jetzt auch mal auf unserem Abendbrottisch landet.


----------



## andre23

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

jepp..wurm und rekker sind auch meine favoriten....


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



andre23 schrieb:


> jepp..wurm und rekker sind auch meine favoriten....



Entschuldige meine Unwissenheit, aber was ist ein(e) Rekker (etwa so eine Art Pop-up-System?) #c

Gruß donlotis


----------



## andre23

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

schrimps...krabben...


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

Hab zwar keinerlei Erfahrung diesbezüglich, aber in der letzten "Sportsfiskeren" war ein Artikel über den Lachsfang mit treibendem Wurm. Kurz zusammengefasst, wird ein Wurm oder mehrere - manchmal zusätzlich mit rotem Garn garniert - ohne Pose oder Blei in den Fluss befördert. Dann läuft man mit der Angel am Ufer hinterher.|supergri Viel Spass dabei


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hab zwar keinerlei Erfahrung diesbezüglich, aber in der letzten "Sportsfiskeren" war ein Artikel über den Lachsfang mit treibendem Wurm. Kurz zusammengefasst, wird ein Wurm oder mehrere - manchmal zusätzlich mit rotem Garn garniert - ohne Pose oder Blei in den Fluss befördert. Dann läuft man mit der Angel am Ufer hinterher.|supergri Viel Spass dabei



Das hört sich aber mal ziemlich interessant an...!


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

Das wäre sicherlich genau das Richtige für so einen Wurmfreak wie dich


----------



## nordman

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



andre23 schrieb:


> jepp..wurm und re*kk*er sind auch meine favoriten....



øhm, re*k*er (mit einem k und mit langem e gesprochen) darf man in fluessen zum lachsangeln in norwegen gar nicht einsetzen, das ist so gut wie ueberall verboten.

und wuermer sind hier am trondheimsfjord ab 1. august auch verboten.


----------



## andre23

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

bei euch...

...in einigen fluessen ist es allerdings erlaubt...und sehr fængig...auch auf bafo....


----------



## nordman

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...und sehr fængig...



eben, zu fængig, deshalb ja auch nicht erlaubt...|supergri

die dinger gehen sogar gut beim eisangeln auf forellen. quappen beissen auch drauf.


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

Mein geliebter Wurm... zu fängig, o weh, o weh!!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## andre23

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

...ne die reker..rekker.....aber der wurm natuerlich auch....


----------



## Pinn

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...ne die reker..rekker.....aber der wurm natuerlich auch....



Nur'n Lachs auf Fliege zählt für mich.

Werner


----------



## andre23

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

jedem das seine...ich hoffe du kennst die norwegische fliegentechnik...die sieht næhmlich etwas anders aus....


----------



## Pinn

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



andre23 schrieb:


> jedem das seine...ich hoffe du kennst die norwegische fliegentechnik...die sieht næhmlich etwas anders aus....


Ja
Gruß, Werner


----------



## andre23

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

na dann viel erfolg dabei...bin in 2 wochen fuer´n wochenende zum aal und lachsfischen in norwegen...


----------



## Pinn

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



andre23 schrieb:


> na dann viel erfolg dabei...bin in 2 wochen fuer´n wochenende zum aal und lachsfischen in norwegen...


Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg! Ein Wochenende is'ne verdammich kurze Zeit.
Gruß, Werner


----------



## andre23

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

wohn doch dicht bei....und mein bester freund ist vor 5 wochen auch ausgewandert nach norge... fr.-mo....das passt schon...und wird jetzt øfter vorkommen....


----------



## spinfisher

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

??? norwegische Fliegentechnik ???;+
also, was meint ihr damit...


----------



## Orti

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



andre23 schrieb:


> jedem das seine...ich hoffe du kennst die norwegische fliegentechnik...die sieht næhmlich etwas anders aus....



Also diese Fliegentechnik würde mich auch interessieren. Gib mal Laut, was ich mir darunter vorzustellen habe.

Orti


----------



## andre23

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

...in norwegen wird sehr oft mit fliegenholz und 2-3 fliegen auf lachs geangelt....


----------



## Pinn

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



Orti schrieb:


> Also diese Fliegentechnik würde mich auch interessieren. Gib mal Laut, was ich mir darunter vorzustellen habe.
> 
> Orti



Ich kenne eine Fliegentechnik, die hat viel mit der Wurmmethode gemein: Spinnrute mit Stabblei am Ende der Hauptschnur und dahinter ein stabiles Vorfach mit einer dicken Fliege am Ende, anstelle des Wurms. Man wirft zum gegenüberliegenden Ufer und läßt das Blei mit der Strömung über den Grund hoppeln, bis es das eigene Ufer erreicht hat. Die Fliege bzw. der Wurm befindet sich bei dieser Methode immer in Grundnähe.

Mit Wurm ist diese Methode sehr fängig auf Lachs, das habe ich dieses Jahr wieder beobachten können. Ob überall erlaubt, weiß ich nicht. An einigen dänischen Auen ist diese Methode erlaubt und üblich.

Ich habe schon munkeln gehört, sie würde auch an Lachsflüssen in anderen skandinavischen Ländern praktiziert,  besonders da wo nicht so viel los ist.

Egal ist, wenn es dem Nahrungserwerb der einheimischen Angler dient. Dann halte ich mich raus.

Aber Wurmangelei auf Lachs von meinen Landsleuten sehe ich schon kritisch. Nix gegen einen oder zwei Lachse, die filetiert und mitgenommen werden, aber es sollte im Rahmen bleiben. Auch wenn hier die 15kg-Grenze (noch) nicht gilt.

Übrigens für mich persönlich zählt erstmal nur mein erster Atlantiklachs auf Fliege, egal ob mit der Einhand- oder Zweihandrute. Den habe ich nämlich noch nicht. Damit bin ich schon 5 Jahre zugange und mein erster Atlantiklachs wird zurückgesetzt, wahrscheinlich alle weiteren auch. Die Lachse haben das verdient, so wie sie sich für ihren Nachwuchs aufopfern.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

@ spinfisher: das Wurmangeln auf Lachs kann gefährlich gut laufen, besser als mit Fliege oder Spinnköder.

Das Blinker-Magazin hat ein Video vom dänischen Meister des Angeljournalismus Jens Ploug Hansen (*alles Gute Dir dort oben, Jens!!*) im Vertrieb namens "Der Lachs" - guck mal auf www.blinker.de unter

Shop - Video - Fische

da ist der Film mit Bestellnummer und Preis.

Alle Aufnahmen entstanden an der wunderschönen Orkla, und auch dem Wurmangeln ist ein Platz gewidmet - natürlich ist der obligatorische rote Wollfaden auch erwähnt. 

Ich lasse den Wurm lieber unter der Erde, aber an den Flüssen, wo er erlaubt ist, wird er mit Sicherheit zum Erfolg führen.


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



Karstein schrieb:


> Ich lasse den Wurm lieber unter der Erde




Ich dachte, die Gartenfliege wäre Dein Lieblinsmuster... :q:q:q


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

Die Angelei, die dort mit Wurm betrieben wird, ähnnelt in keiner Weise der Wurmangelei, die man hierzulande z. B. auf Barsche kennt.
Die "Spinnfliege" also die Montage der Naßfliege am Vorfach über einem Spürblei oder auch Tyroler Hölzl wird vielerorts angewandt und ich kann da nichts verwerfliches dran erkennen, selbst in der Mörrum wird es praktiziert.
Wer nur mit der Fliege fischen will, mag das tun - und wenn man dann die Fische in den Flüsse releast, kann ich das auch gut verstehen, denn es handelt sich um Laichfische.
Ansonsten empfinde ich Fly-only Kommentare eher wie die spaßige Unterhaltung zweier Angler:
Angler 1: "Fischst du auch nur mit der Fliege?"
Angler 2: "Nein - ich habe noch sex!" :q


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wer nur mit der Fliege fischen will, mag das tun - und wenn man dann die Fische in den Flüsse releast, kann ich das auch gut verstehen, denn es handelt sich um Laichfische.




Releasen die Trollingfischer aus der Hanöbugt die Lachse eigentlich auch? |kopfkrat #c


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

Hallo Gnilfiz,
in der Hanöbugt werden mit Sicherheit einiges an Lachsen - auch von den Trollingfischern - releast. Selbst vor anderen Revieren, in denen häufig Fische sind, die garnicht auf Flüsse geprägt sind, da sie aus Besatzprogarmmen direkt aus Meeresanlagen stammen, nimmt das Releasen zu. Frag mal Matze Fuhrmann...

Die Fische in den Flüssen allerdings sind ausschließlich geprägte Fische auf dem Laichaufstieg. Darum gings mir aber nicht. Mir gehts - und das siehst du ja am Smilie und dem kleinen Witz - um diese "anglerische Verkürzung" und die Selbstbeweihräucherung
im Bezug auf Fliegenfischerei und c&r.
Jeder gefangene Fisch, auch der Lachs, besitzt für jeden Angler einen Wert in sich. Dieser steigt nicht dadurch, dass ich mich einer bestimmten Angelmethode bediene. Jede Methode hat dabei ihre besonderen Reize und Tücken - und ihre Berechtigung.

Ich fische auch hin und wieder mit der Fliege oder mit der Centerpinrolle auf Steelheads oder Kings. Das mache ich dort, wo sich diese Methode anbietet. Sie bietet sich allerdings nicht überall an. Wo ich dann zum Blinker greifen muß oder zur Spinnfliege, mache ich das, weils eben notwendig ist. Der dann damit gefangene Fisch ist mit genauso lieb, wie der an der Trockenfliege.


----------



## spinfisher

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

also ich hatte eigentlich nur Appetit auf `n Laks..|kopfkrat und Lust ein bißchen im Fluß zu fischen und wer so großen Wert darauf legt, die Fische nicht beim Laichen zu stören, der sollte ihnen auch die Tortur des Geangeltwerdens und "releast"werdens ersparen... das wissen wir doch alle, lasst uns das Thema lieber beenden.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

Toll, dass ich mir die Mühe mache und auf Deine Frage hin recherchiere, damit Du als Themenstarter mal eben sagst, Du beendest es lieber hiermit - solche Zeitverschwendung mag ich besonders....


----------



## andre23

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

tja wenn man nur appetit hat, gibt es auch ´n fischladen...


----------



## spinfisher

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

entschuldigung - ich wollte eben mehr über die Technik des erfolgreichen Lachsfischens erfahren und diskutieren, als mir Vorträge über catch and release oder den Laichzug anzuhören. Also, ich wollte keinem auf die Rute treten, meine Frage nach dem Wurm (und dem von mir gar nicht erwähnten aber gesehenen roten Wollfaden) wurde ja auch beantwortet. Ich möchte das Thema nicht beenden, war nur ´n bißchen beleidigt

PS: wir haben keinen Fischladen... Gott sei Dank!


----------



## Pinn

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...in norwegen wird sehr oft mit fliegenholz und 2-3 fliegen auf lachs geangelt....



Moin andre23,

könntest Du das etwas näher beschreiben? Was ist ein Fliegenholz?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



spinfisher schrieb:


> ...ich wollte eben mehr über die Technik des erfolgreichen Lachsfischens erfahren und diskutieren...



Na, eines wissen wir ja jetzt schonmal: Fliege ist fängig, Wurm und Krabbe fängiger...:g

Gruß donlotis


----------



## spinfisher

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

ja, was ist denn nun ein Fliegenholz?|kopfkrat


----------



## lemongrey

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

Hallo Spinfisher,
ich fange seit 15 Jahren meine Lachse in Irland und die meisten davon mit der Wurmmontage. Auf meiner HP : river-moy.de habe ich die Technik erklärt und ich meine, es gibt fast nichts aufregenderes wenn die Pose beim Lachsfischen einen Biss ankündigt. Die Technik sieht einfach aus, ist sie auch, aber je nach Wasserstand, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Strömungsdruck, Jahreszeit ändert sich das Beisverhalten der Lachse und man muss die Montage und vor allem die Präsentation danach anpassen, um einen Lachs zum Biss zu reizen. Es gibt zwar Zeiten, da gehen die Lachse an jedes Wurmbündel und da fängt jeder Anfänger, aber das gibts selten. Will man kontinuierlich erfolgreich sein, bringt die richtige Technik (Hakengröße, Posengröße, Art und Gewicht der Beschwerung) den Erfolg, wenn die anderen nichts fangen. Dabei kommt es an, ob du 1 Tauwurm und drei Dendrobenas montierst, 1 Tauwurm kurz und einen Lang anbindest" oder vielleicht nur 2 kleine Würmer zur entsprechenden Zeit benutzt, um dann leer auszugehen oder die anderen Angler verblüfft zusehen müssen, wie der Kollege fängt. Es gibt hier so viele Variationsmöglichkeiten, die genauso vielfältig sein können, wie Rute, Schnur und Fliegenauswahl beim Fliegenfischen auf Lachs. Ich war noch nie in Norwegen, immer nur Irland, wollte dieses Jahr an die Otra, hat aber nicht geklappt. Aber nächstes Jahr bestimmt. Wenns mit der Fliegenrute nicht läuft, hätte ich auf jeden Fall es auch mit Wurm probiert und ich wäre gespannt, wie meine Methode funktioniert hätte. Das Wurmangeln in Norwegen wird anders gefischt als in Irland, meist ohne Pose und sehr langem Vorfach. (hab ich gelesen) Das wäre eine Herausforderung die richtige Methode zu finden. Oft ist es ja so, dass eine neue, ungewöhnliche Köderpräsentation zum Erfolg führt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sehr felsiger Untergrund zu vielen Hängern führt, aber die Norwegischen Flüsse müssten auch Kies- und Sandboden haben. Großer Vorteil der Wurmmethode: Das effektive Abfischen eines Pools. Wenn da ein frischer Lachs steht, nimmt er den Wurm fast garantiert. Die Fliege, die oben und schnell vorbeischwimmt reizt frische Fische selten. So ist es jedenfalls in Irland. Man muss es einfach mal probieren, vielleicht gehts besser als gedacht. Ich weiss jedenfalls von einem Kollegen, der mit Wurm überraschend gut fing. Es muss nicht immer Lachs auf Fliege  sein. Alle Methoden haben ihren Reiz und sprechen den einen oder anderen Angler mehr oder weniger an. Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## spinfisher

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

DANKE lemongrey, jetzt habe ich was zum Tüfteln und dann vielleicht auch was zu berichten:m, ich schau mir auch gleich deine Seite an...:b


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



spinfisher schrieb:


> entschuldigung - ich wollte eben mehr über die Technik des erfolgreichen Lachsfischens erfahren und diskutieren, als mir Vorträge über catch and release oder den Laichzug anzuhören. Also, ich wollte keinem auf die Rute treten, meine Frage nach dem Wurm (und dem von mir gar nicht erwähnten aber gesehenen roten Wollfaden) wurde ja auch beantwortet. Ich möchte das Thema nicht beenden, war nur ´n bißchen beleidigt
> 
> PS: wir haben keinen Fischladen... Gott sei Dank!




  Wirklich? Nur beleidigt? :gAlso die effektivste Methode sind 5-10 Aalschnüre mit guter Tarnung.
  0,60er Monovorfach. Stabile Hauptschnur & guter Tarnung.
  6 Haken pro Spot langen aus.
  Wahlweise mit Garnelen oder Tauwurm bestückt.

  Auf Schwund muss man sich dabei aber einstellen.

  Manch ein Blech- oder Fliegenfischer hakt solche Montage und schmeißt den Kram unfreundlicherweise nicht zurück in den Fluß, sondern in den Müll.

  Manch einer gibt dann bei der Kartenabgabe der Fangstatistik auch noch seinen Senf dazu ab.

  Ich meine richtig effektiv, erfolgreich und wirtschaftlich kann man Lachse nur dann erbeuten wenn man sie kauft oder selber züchtet.

  Tatsache ist, dass die Flüsse in Nordeuropa aufgrund des sauren Regens kaum noch ohne Kalkung Ihren Bestand reproduzieren können.

  Die meisten Flüsse sind aufgrund der hohen Entnahme im Mündungsbereich über tradierte Befischungsrechte der Reusenfischer und ev. Wurmangler tendenziell Rückläufig im Fangergebnis.

  Das die Fliegenfischer den Wurmangler dabei gerne auch noch den Hahn abdrehen wollen, wird auch weiterhin so bleiben. Damit werden Sie auch erfolgreich sein. #6


  Das liegt daran, dass sie weitaus mehr pro Fisch investieren als der Wurmangler.
  Nichts für ungut.|wavey:

  Gernot #h


----------



## yanigo

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

kleiner tipp wie ihre eure wurmmontage noch fängiger machen könntet. die grossforellenprofis vom colorado-river in arizona schieben noch einen kleinen rosa oder weissgefärbten marshmallow auf den haken. dadurch schwimmt der wurm gut und reizt durch die farbe. vielleicht funzt das auch bei lachsen oder meerforellen. ich denke es ist ein versuch wert. was denkt ihr?


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

@ lemongrey: wenn Du öfters am Moy gefischt hast, dann kennst Du bestimmt auch die dortige Methode mit einer halbgefüllten Wasserkugel am Ende des Vorfachs und zwei kleinen Naßfliegen an kurzen Seitenarmen im Abstand von ca. 50 cm voneinander? An einer 3,60m langen Spinnrute fingen wir mit unserem Ghillie, der uns vor dem Angeln 7 Lachse für uns Drei versprochen hatte, an der Farmer´s Stretch (kurz vor der Strecke von Jim Byrne) an einem Morgen innerhalb von 3 Stunden 6 Lachse und verloren den versprochenen siebenten!

Einfache Methode: Wasserkugel bis an das andere Ufer werfen und dann langsam die Kugel unter kleinen Rucken der Rutenspitze nach unten Richtung Wasser einholen. Klappt phantastisch und ist am Moy unheimlich populär.


----------



## lemongrey

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

Hallo Karstein und yanigo
Das mit dem Marshmellow ist eine gute Idee, könnte ich auch mal probieren. Klar, der Auftrieb bringt Vorteile und die Farbe könnte einen Lachs reizen. Vielleicht noch ein bischen Glitter dazu und der Lachscocktail wäre fertig. Ich probiere es Ende September mal aus.
Ja,Ja, Bubble & Fly ist schon eine Supermethode, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen. Leichter Wind und eher abends. Wo meinst du ist die Farmers stretch. Flussabwärts von Jim Byrne, da ist die große Kurve, dann eine lange Gerade die zum Wood Pool führt, die genau gegenüber vom ehemaligen Parkplatz liegt.
6 Stück in drei Stunden. Wahnsinn. Hat der Ghillie euch die Fische weggefangen und nichts übriggelassen ? #c
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



Karstein schrieb:


> @ lemongrey: wenn Du öfters am Moy gefischt hast, dann kennst Du bestimmt auch die dortige Methode mit einer halbgefüllten Wasserkugel am Ende des Vorfachs und zwei kleinen Naßfliegen an kurzen Seitenarmen im Abstand von ca. 50 cm voneinander? An einer 3,60m langen Spinnrute fingen wir mit unserem Ghillie, der uns vor dem Angeln 7 Lachse für uns Drei versprochen hatte, an der Farmer´s Stretch (kurz vor der Strecke von Jim Byrne) an einem Morgen innerhalb von 3 Stunden 6 Lachse und verloren den versprochenen siebenten!
> 
> Einfache Methode: Wasserkugel bis an das andere Ufer werfen und dann langsam die Kugel unter kleinen Rucken der Rutenspitze nach unten Richtung Wasser einholen. Klappt phantastisch und ist am Moy unheimlich populär.



In Norge verboten, da mit Luft und Wasser gefüllte Posen, Kugeln, Bleigewichte (Tiroler Hölzl) etc. nicht benutzt werden dürfen (Lachsparasit).
Die Norges fischen mit sogenannten Droppen aus Plastik.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

"In Norge verboten, da mit Luft und Wasser gefüllte Posen, Kugeln, Bleigewichte (Tiroler Hölzl) etc. nicht benutzt werden dürfen (Lachsparasit).
Die Norges fischen mit sogenannten Droppen aus Plastik."

und was hat das mit parasiten zu tun?????

gruß antonio


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*



antonio schrieb:


> "In Norge verboten, da mit Luft und Wasser gefüllte Posen, Kugeln, Bleigewichte (Tiroler Hölzl) etc. nicht benutzt werden dürfen (Lachsparasit).
> Die Norges fischen mit sogenannten Droppen aus Plastik."
> 
> und was hat das mit parasiten zu tun?????
> 
> gruß antonio



Die Parasiten verbreiten sich u. a. über Kleidung (Watstiefel), Wasser an Ruten, etc. und somit auch über Wasser in Wasserkugeln, o.ä.
Dieses ist auch der Grund, warum es an (fast) jedem Fluß eine Desinfektionsstation gibt und es Pflicht ist, bei vorgenommenen Gewässerwechseln eine "Dusche" für das Angelgerät zu nehmen.

Antwort klar, oder noch Fragen?


----------



## ich fang dich

*AW: Lachs auf Wurm?*

Eine schon.... was hat das mit nem Tiroler Hölzl zu tun???

Das kann man doch abwaschen, oder ein neues benutzen???

Ich finde das das kein Grund ist das Angeln mit dieser Methode zu verbieten!


----------

